
I designed an inclusive keyboard from scratch - tmalik25
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/rethinking-keyboard-inclusive-design-low-vision-blind-tarun-malik/
======
tmalik25
I designed an inclusive keyboard app for low vision and blind users. What do
you think ?

